# Lake Lanier Striper Club 2010 Fun Fest



## brett30030 (Mar 7, 2010)

The date for this years Fun Fest has been set for September 11th. Stay tuned for more info, as we will be starting to accept participant applications in the next couple of weeks. This year there will be 60 boats in the tournament vs. 50 last year. Also, this year is lining up to be even better than last years and we hope to see a lot of you participate. The Fun Fest is truly a who's who of Lake Lanier fishing (and much of the surrounding states), but it is friendly to the weekend and casual angler as well. There will be a captains dinner the night before, and a cookout and awards ceremony afterwards. Plus all of the great raffle prizes that are as popular as the tournament itself. You can read more about the Fun Fest here:

http://lanierstriperclub.com/index.html


----------



## Streamer (Mar 10, 2010)

If anyone needs a angler for there boat, let me know, I would love to be in on this one.


----------



## brett30030 (Jun 17, 2010)

I was told today that there are only 18 spots open. If you plan on particpating, you need to sign up soon. I hope to see you there.


----------



## brett30030 (Jun 18, 2010)

The show from last year tournament is going to be rerun on nuts and bolts fishing this weekend. You can also watch it online at this link:

http://www.myoutdoortv.com/fishing/nuts-and-bolts-of-fishing-and-boating


----------



## brett30030 (Jul 20, 2010)

Only two spots open as of tonight!


----------



## brett30030 (Jul 22, 2010)

All spots are filled, you can still sign up for stand by if you want. 

Thanks to everyone who has signed up and make certain to get your paperwork and payments on asap if you have not already done so.


----------

